# Plan on smoking ABT's for the first time need some tips



## jd2220

Newbie and I plan on smoking some ABT's for the first time this weekend.  What is the best way to do them- whole or halfed?

Also if cooked whole is it best to have a rack to put them on?

Finally is there a location on this site for recipes or do I just have to go thru various threads to find one I might like to try.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## boykjo

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=buffalo+abt's


----------



## arnie

There are pros and cons to each way.

I used to do them whole all the time, yes it is easier if you have a rack to do them in

When doing them whole you may have a few “surprises”

In larger mixed company groups it can become problematic to have “surprises”

Any more most of the time I opt to half them

It is faster and it eliminates the “surprises”


----------



## jd2220

@boykjo thanks for the link, definitely will try the buffalo ones in the future

I think I plan on using oneshot recipe below

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78995/my-first-abts-step-by-step-qview

@arnie what do you mean by surprises?

I have a Masterbuilt XL propane smoker and will be smoking 6 racks of ribs along with some wicked beans.  Don't want "surprises" with the ABT's


----------



## sqwib

When I'm doing ABT'S with a loose filling I will place them in a Muffin pan, slit side up.








Prepping the peppers is your choice.

I usually prep the pepper based on the stuffing to be used.

Although I absolutely love cream cheese I don't care for some of the cream cheese ABT's

I prefer other things like meat.
[h3]ABT's[/h3]
*A*tomic *B*uffalo *T*urds better know as ABT's. They are easy to make and have unlimited variations much like the "*Fatties*" and "*Moink Balls".*
 





 

Basically you stuff some jalapeno's with any mixture you conjure up, some folks use a cream cheese mix, I prefer meats and cheddar, or a Mexican blend of cheeses.

You can stuff them whole or half them, like little canoes, whatever you decide on your gonna love 'em!

*Basic Jalapeno Pepper Preparation*​*Pepper Preparation:* Cut the tops off the jalapenos, using a potato peeler, core the inside making sure to remove all of the seeds Poke a small hole with a toothpick in the bottom of the Pepper. Place it in a "Chile Grill" or similar holder and salt the inside of the peppers.

*Stuffing the Peppers:* (see pictures below) Stuff the papers, top off with “Thick Sliced” bacon , if wrapping use thin sliced bacon and secure with a toothpick.

*Smoking*: Put them in your smoker for 2- 3 Hours at *210 - 225**ºF*

*Serving*: Cool for 20 minutes then serve whole or slice in half lay out on a serving tray
*Notes*: ​
Peppers are finished when the bacon is done.

*Useful Tools: *A "Melon Baller", "Grapefruit Spoon", "Potato Peeler", "corer", "jerky gun", "Ziploc Bag" and "Pastry Bag" are all great tools when making ABT's. For the individual that must have every kitchen gadget, here is an item called a "Pepper Shark", I have not used it, nor endorse it.

If stuffing the peppers in the cone style make sure to poke a whole in the bottom of the pepper again, after it has been stuffed, the reason for this is, the grease or extra moisture will drain from the pepper, hopefully preventing the pepper from getting mushy, especially with recipes containing wet or greasy ingredients.


*Safety; Use: *Wear gloves when preparing hot peppers and safety goggles are suggested as well. I will clean my peppers under cold running water. When you are finished, wash your hands well with soap and water. After touching a jalapeno, be careful not to touch anything, rub your eyes or go to the bathroom before washing your hands.


*Reducing Heat: *Removing the seeds and vein will reduce the heat of the pepper, you can also reduce the heat by soaking the peppers in heavily salted water for several hours. Also the longer they cook the mellower the pepper becomes. 

*Adding Heat;* (technically your not adding heat you are just NOT removing any heat). For hotter peppers leave the vein intact and some seeds as well, and cook for a shorter period of time.


If you plan on trying these out on individuals with no heat tolerance, be kind enough to serve with a glass of milk or some yogurt.

Tailgating tip the Loaded Pepper, place a few strips of habanero inside a jalapeno that the vein was left intact, as a hot surprise, just make sure to let everyone know that there is a "Loaded Pepper" in the mix.






*This is referred to as cored and stuffed or cone.*




*This is what some refer to as Boat or canoe cut *

There are other methods to cutting these as well, some will cut off the top and slit lengthwise down one side of the pepper to the bottom to leave the pepper intact. Another method is to leave the top on and half the pepper just below the top, sort of butterflying, this works well when using Little smokies. Some will do sort of a slit like a coin purse.

At Black Eyed Pigz they slice lengthwise about a 1/4 of the pepper off the side to allow room to stuff, others split down the middle, stem and everything such as over at Pioneer Woman does, you need a sharp knife and really fresh peppers for this.

Over at Bamaque they use a little cream cheese a little smokie then the halves are put back together again then wrapped in bacon.

The tops can be removed, core and stuff the pepper then placed the top back on, whatever you decide just remember, its supposed to be fun, keep it simple!
 






purse cut, great for stuffing with injectors.














Basic procedure for Boat/canoe style ABT's below




















 ​











































 

Canoli ABT's







Hope this helps.


----------



## smokinhusker

jd2220 said:


> @boykjo thanks for the link, definitely will try the buffalo ones in the future
> 
> I think I plan on using oneshot recipe below
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78995/my-first-abts-step-by-step-qview
> 
> @arnie what do you mean by surprises?
> 
> I have a Masterbuilt XL propane smoker and will be smoking 6 racks of ribs along with some wicked beans.  Don't want "surprises" with the ABT's


Surprises are membrane and seeds left down towards the bottom - can make for "HOT" bite. I've done both ways. I use a pastry bag to fill them with.


----------



## jrod62

I like pizza ABT's. 
Anything you like on your pizza can go in the ABT


----------



## arnie

jd2220 said:


> @boykjo thanks for the link, definitely will try the buffalo ones in the future
> 
> I think I plan on using oneshot recipe below
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78995/my-first-abts-step-by-step-qview
> 
> @arnie what do you mean by surprises?
> 
> I have a Masterbuilt XL propane smoker and will be smoking 6 racks of ribs along with some wicked beans.  Don't want "surprises" with the ABT's


A surprise would be an unexpected very hot ABT due to missed seeds.

Some people really frown on that

As SmokinHusker said pastry bags work great for filling the ABTs

If you don’t have a pastry bag use a quart sized freezer bag and cut a corner off of it once it is filled


----------



## jd2220

The response to this thread is why this site is awesome, such great input since shortly putting the thread on.

By the way might have to have a few "surprises" ready for the nosey neighbor that always wants to know what's in the smoker.  All in good fun of course and I will have a beer close by to help in extinguishing it.

Thanks again.


----------



## hooligan8403

jd2220 said:


> The response to this thread is why this site is awesome, such great input since shortly putting the thread on.
> 
> By the way might have to have a few "surprises" ready for the nosey neighbor that always wants to know what's in the smoker.  All in good fun of course and I will have a beer close by to help in extinguishing it.
> 
> Thanks again.


 I had one batch of surprises that me and the wife couldn't handle, and we like Extreme heat (ghost pepper sauces, habanero in lots of things). Im doing some at work on thursday for a going away party so Ill be doing half peppers just to be economical and to avoid those surprises. I dont think that I have many chili heads in my shop.


----------



## jd2220

Q View of first ABT's....Oneshot's recipe .....recipe link is earlier on this thread

Everyone loved them though they were not really that hot.  Might leave a little of membrane in for next time.

Enjoy.

Here they are ready to go into smoker.  Bought this Jalapeno rack at Cabelas, holds 49 I made 25 of them and spaced them out.  Really great rack with multiple uses.






	

		
			
		

		
	
                           

In the smoker..................225 at the start, kicked them up to almost 260 last 30 minutes or so to crisp up the bacon some







Too busy eating and sharing right out of smoker, almost forgot to take photo.


----------



## sqwib

Looking good


----------



## hooligan8403

Looks like they turned out great. You can also mix in some of the seeds or hot sauce into the cream cheese. Iv thrown cayenne or chili powder in there as well.


----------



## boykjo

Looks like you need another rack cause you didnt make enough...........


----------



## scarbelly

Congrats on some good looking ABT's


----------



## jd2220

Thanks to everyone for the kind words, as a Newbie I get my guidance from the experienced guys/gals on this forum.


----------

